# Big Deer found dead on side of road in Marble Falls.



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Buddy of mine at the Police Department sent me this picture of this monster found dead on the side of the road in Marble Falls. Not sure of the full story. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Even game wardens know how to pose. Stretch those arms. Lol. That is an awesome rack!


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Waste of a good Deer?


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't think deer got that big in marble falls. 



Bob


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe he fell out of a trailer.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

There he is, how do I get him back?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a waste. G-2's and G-3's are something else.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Price of deer leases around there just went up!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> What a waste. G-2's and G-3's are something else.


...x2...those brows are pretty nice too.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Score??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Was it warm enough to get the sperm in a vial? Need to spead those genes. 

Nice.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Heard he scored either 167 or 169


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Calfroper81 said:


> Heard he scored either 167 or 169


Plus about 12 to 15". That deer has to be 180+ or it's a heck of a picture.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey i know that guy!!!! Now i know where to find that deer!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is an awesome rack..what a waste!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Little-bit said:


> Maybe he fell out of a trailer.


Thats funny right there


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

that cme off a high fenced managed ranch. got out somehow.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

palmwad89 said:


> that cme off a high fenced managed ranch. got out somehow.


What's your source?


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

My buddy texted me that pic a week ago. He lives in Marble Falls. Said it was run over as well


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

afishinman14 said:


> Said it was run over as well


Hate to see what the vehicle that hit him looks like.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice buck, got some long pins on him.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

A picture of that deer with a different guy holding it was sent to me saying it was hit in Floreville... Later in the day I got this picture saying it was from Marble Falls. Both hit by a car by Walmart, here we go again.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I will say this, the original pic sure looks like it would be around Marble Falls with the granite hill in the background.


----------

